# Digital Art Tablets?? Anyone have one?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought a member on here had one of those digital art tablets (or what ever they are called :whatgoat: ) But I don't remember which one! :? 

I am really wanting one for Christmas, along with a Photoshop program. I  art but I get so uninspired by paper.......

If anyone has one, and maybe has some art they'd like to show off (it would help me decide!) and what program they use it would be so much appreciated!

Thank you!

:grouphug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have a Wacom Intuos 4

sorry bout the blurry-ness, I had to resize them














































I havent used it in awhile, these are all from 2010
I have the default program..it sucks big time! I would like to get photoshop sometime this year


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for showing me your gorgeous art!  I love the horse and the dog.

I was thinking about the Wacom....just wasn't sure. If I get one, Im definitly getting Photoshop. CS 4 is a good one.... And of course there are lots of 'brushes' you can download for it too....

:GAAH: My brain hurts from thinking of the possibilities!!

:laugh:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

This is awesome. I usually do oil paints and scetching, but this is really awesome and you have me adding this to my wish list. What does one of these run price wise?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are gorgeous Katrina! I dont' know anything about the art pads. I have CS2, eventually I'll upgrade to CS4, but haven't really needed the upgrade? The only thing that would really be nice is if I could get my RAW camera files to load in photoshop without having to use Photoshop lightroom....I think the newer versions of Photoshop have the RAW plugin.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Wacom as well. I really like the brand. I use Photoshop and Illustrator mainly and it works well with both. Its been forever and ever since I've used it!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! I just ordered The Wacom Pen Tablet! Its only 69$! Im so happy!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

How exciting. You must share your creations


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope I will too. Its gonna take ALOT of practice. But I plan on drawing/painting goats, horses...well, anything actually!! Haha


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My first 'tablet drawn' horse head.  No photoshop yet. Hope to have it soon!
Sorry its kinda crappy. I had already gotten all the lines done and didnt want to do another xD So white marks there is! LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

difficult huh? LOL

Looks a lot better than my first effort!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, very beautiful!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

looks awesome for a first go. I'll bet theres a learning curve for sure. Great work


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all!! It definitly is difficult to go from pen and paper, and looking down, to go to a tablet and look up at the computer.
I hope to get better soon!


----------

